# Tissues



## Sonata (Mar 26, 2015)

[SIZE=+1]Each night before
 I go to bed
 and on my pillow
 lay my head

 Four tissues do I take 
and place
 under my pillow 
near to my face

 And in the morning
 them I take
 not wanting to make
the usual mistake 

 Of leaving them
 within dog's reach
 because 
she
 eats 
them
[/SIZE]​[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]


----------



## rcallaci (Mar 26, 2015)

a cute little ditty... it started off quite serious- full of gravitas- and ended the opposite way - funny stuff


my warmest
bob


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 26, 2015)

Sonata... Once again you have charmed me with your subject and style... Thank you for sharing your poetry with me... Peace always... Jul


----------



## am_hammy (Mar 26, 2015)

The ending is my favorite. You have the nice rhyming and word structure you have flowing throughout and by the end it's just "Yep, she eats them" That gave me a laugh. :glee:

The general formatting of your poem is aesthetically pleasing as well. I don't know how much you pay attention to it when you actually write it out, but I think it looks nice. It also works well with your rhythm. I can _see_ it and _feel_ it. Liked this poem a lot Sonata! Thanks for sharing it ^_^


----------



## Sonata (Mar 27, 2015)

am_hammy said:


> The ending is my favorite. You have the nice rhyming and word structure you have flowing throughout and by the end it's just "Yep, she eats them" That gave me a laugh. :glee:
> 
> Thank you - it made me laugh as well!
> 
> The general formatting of your poem is aesthetically pleasing as well. I don't know how much you pay attention to it when you actually write it out, but I think it looks nice. It also works well with your rhythm. I can _see_ it and _feel_ it. Liked this poem a lot Sonata! Thanks for sharing it ^_^



Nothing is planned, I just write what turns up in my mind at the time and it seems, at least to me,  to suit being centered far better than lined up on the left-hand margin.


----------



## Carousel (Mar 29, 2015)

Writing off the cuff sometimes works and sometimes doesn’t. this piece works.


----------



## Sonata (Mar 29, 2015)

Carousel said:


> Writing off the cuff sometimes works and sometimes doesn’t. this piece works.



Thank you for those kind words.


----------

